# Weird kid in my goat pen....



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I went out to do my chores and found this really strange kid in my goat pen! I have no clue how it got in there, maybe someone just dropped it off or something.










Hehehe! Actually, that "kid" is my daughter, Tiffany. She is like 5'10" now. Crazy. Almost 15 but people keep thinking she looks older (scary!!!) She is the one responsible for me ending up with Parsley. She claims he is "her" goat. I told her he is hers when she starts feeding him twice a day and cleaning up his poo, lol.

Sage was having fun playing with her, too.










All the goats thought her dried out, over processed hair looked edible. hehe. She said goat spit... not so great a styling product.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pics! Looks like your daughter is having a good time...and I think that your goat's table might be nicer than the one in my kitchen! LOL!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Love the pictures!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Too funny, thanks for the laugh! :wink: 


WarPony said:


> All the goats thought her dried out, over processed hair looked edible. hehe. She said goat spit... not so great a styling product.


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: What you said made me think of a shampoo commercial that shows a woman with dry, out of control hair, and there's a cow too eyeing her hair. It's says something like-Is your hair getting the wrong kind of attention?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Nice pics! Looks like your daughter is having a good time...and I think that your goat's table might be nicer than the one in my kitchen! LOL!


There is a story about that table. LOL.

I rented my place to my brother in law and his family for 5 years. They TRASHED it. Granted, it is just a little single wide trailer in the middle of nowhere that was built in the 70's but they busted out windows, put holes in the floors, destroyed all the blinds, their cats ripped up the molding and destroyed the carpet and their kids ripped holes in all the screens and even ripped down parts of the ceiling in the bedrooms!!! The place was pristine when I moved out, like it had time warped here from 1976... and when I came back it was falling down around my ears and smelled like cat urine.

Anyway, he works at this old church down in Detroit that is just BEAUTIFUL, and they often clear out old storage space and he is constantly dragging junk home. Well, in the 5 years they were here he packed half of my 40 x 70 pole barn with tons of stuff he got for free because it was being tossed out. (The other half was junk left behind from when my ex left, otherwise he would have filled the entire thing)

Several complicated situations later they moved out and my sister in law was freaking out because they had to get out asap and she didn't know how they were going to get all their stuff out of my barn, or where they were going to put it at their new house.

So I made the mistake of telling them they didn;t have to get it all out right away, just in a reasonable amount of time.

That was in 2006.

Last year in January I finally gave them an ultimatum, anything that isn't gone by May 1st (when I needed room to store hay) would be considered abandoned and I would do as I pleased with it. I figured 3 years was way beyond a fair amount of time to give them to clear their *bad word* out of MY barn, and 4 or 5 months of notice to get it out was also more than fair.

They never even came over to look and see what was left behind.

So, when I was looking for shelter and play options for the goats I discovered there was this table base with a mis-matched table top taking up space in my barn. My BIL was obsessed with this thing, he was going to refinish it and put the two pieces together to make a fancy dinning table for his dinning room. But it had sat out in the barn so long the wood was splitting and it was covered in bird droppings. The fact that my BIL was so possessive of it but refused to get it out of my barn (he even screamed at us for allowing it to get damaged, the nerve) and the fact that I had warned them over a year ago that i would claim the stuff as mine and do as i pleased with it inspired me to make a goat toy out of it. We ripped off the under side of the table top, laughing about it the entire time, screwed the top down onto the base and VIOLE! Happy happy fun time goat toy!

BIL hasn't seen it yet. If you hear a loud exploding sound coming from the general area of Michigan sometime over the next month or two you can be sure it is my BIL's head exploding when he notices his precious table has goats standing on it. *snicker*


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I bet your sweet lil' goaties don't realize how very, very lucky they are to have 'the' coveted table of BIL Trashdom to use and abuse as they please. Great story! Truly sorry you had to go through all that. It's nice that you can 'turn the table', so to speak, and get the last laugh. :slapfloor: 

BTW, tell the wierd kid she's not alone. My hair is currently suffering through reocurring applications of goat styling gel - STIFF! as cement - courtesy of my twin turkey-suckers. :hair: :ROFL: 

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: that is so cute.... and funny... :greengrin: 

Wow ...she is quite tall ... at almost 15.. :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, my daughter would die to be that tall. She has been 5'3" since she was in the 6rth grade and has not grown one 1/2 of a inch, and she is almost 20. We keep telling her that great things come in small packages. (Right Birdie).

That table is a great idea. They are always free on Craig s list.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I would kill to be that tall!!! I am 5' 1 1/2 !!!! And shrinking a little more with every year that goes by. 
Cute pics!  hehe, goat spit shampoo.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

DebMc said:


> It's nice that you can 'turn the table', so to speak, and get the last laugh. :slapfloor:


LOL!!!



toth boer goats said:


> :ROFL: that is so cute.... and funny... :greengrin:
> 
> Wow ...she is quite tall ... at almost 15.. :shocked: :greengrin:


I am 5'3", so she had to get the height from her dad (he claimed to be 6'3" but was actually 6'2"). I always said she would be taller than me by 13, but she actually passed me at 11!!!! My husband is 6'4" so i wear really high heels out of self defense, lol. The nice thing is that with two super tall people in the house I never need a step stool. "Hey sweetie? can you grab that off the top shelf for me?" hehehe!!

She seems to have stopped growing the last 6 months or so. That makes her happy because her boyfriend is about her same height and she LOVES to wear heels but doesn't want to look taller than him so she is hoping he hits a growth spurt so she can wear her 4 inch platforms, lol.

personally I like being short. if i were taller i couldn't get away with riding ponies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.... yep.. she will be able to reach new heights... :wink: That would come in handy.... :greengrin:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha I was expecting like a deer or maybe a puppy or something! Not a real kid 

Great pics!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute piccies - great story about the table.

Tell your daughter that her hair do is super cute!!!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Trace said:


> Cute piccies - great story about the table.
> 
> Tell your daughter that her hair do is super cute!!!!


She will be pleased to hear that, since she cut it herself. She wants to go to cosmetology school. every time I turn around her hair is a different style or colour. lol. I'm just waiting for her to want to cut mine. EEEEK!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know if I'd keep that weird kid --- she doesn't look like a good milker to me! Just kidding -- it's great she's having fun with the goaties, and I'm glad she's taken to Parsley... he needs as good buddy who'll love him!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

CUTE!  Nice table... LOL


----------

